# What do you stoners eat for breakfast?



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

If I feel like cooking I scramble up a few eggs with a little bit of ham, a little bit of chddar cheese, and a few corn chips crumbled in before it goes into the skillet.

But usually I am too lazy to cook, as it takes a bit of time for me to fully wake up.

As I sit here eating my pasty instant oatmeal  , I couldn't help but wonder what your morning munchies are.

Feel like sharing?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 22, 2009)

Breakfast, what's that. I usually don't eat breakfast unless I got a good supply of brownies


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, I raise laying hens so I normally have grits, eggs, and bacon and/or ham.

I sell the eggs too.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2009)

I just had butter pecan ice cream and am now experiencing a massive brain freeze.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I just had butter pecan ice cream and am now experiencing a massive brain freeze.


 
The breakfast of champions ya stoner.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 22, 2009)

I do the instant oatmeal too (keeps down the colesteral count), very early, bout five....gonna call that first breakfast.  Around ten I cook up something for the other half (second breakfast), usually some onion, ham, hashbrowns and eggs with cheese all in one pan.  First two items, then add hashbrowns, cook for a bit, then add the eggs, with cheese as a topper.........this only happens a few times a week.  Sometimes the husband cooks up some waffels bout ten.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 22, 2009)

I hardly ever put food in my mouth before noon .  Just coffee, thanks !

Wheaties the rare times I eat something in the morning :hubba:.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I get up really early. So before the woman gets up, I try to fry some eggs, bacon, hashbrowns, fried ham. Stuff like that. And just dont mind her waking up yellin at me about eating fried food cause, its worth it.
Now if she is up. I gotta have Oatmeal or bran muffins, toast with jam. Stuff like that. 
20+ years of that. I hate that woman.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 22, 2009)

coffee.... then some coffee.... and then a little later I have me some coffee.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

Last edited by pcduck : Today at 10:35 AM. Reason: delete the words massive, brain, freeze: I do not have a brain so it cannot be massive or freeze.  :giggle: 

Ok you big bfast eaters, you are making me hungry again....

How many of you like ketchup on your hashbrowns???

Also- try some Lee & Perrins Worchester (sp??) sauce on those eggs.  YUM!  I sure get odd looks when I do that tho...must be a Czech thing.  

Lmao SPEARCHUCKER!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 22, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> usually some onion, ham, hashbrowns and eggs with cheese all in one pan. First two items, then add hashbrowns, cook for a bit, then add the eggs, with cheese as a topper.........this only happens a few times a week. Sometimes the husband cooks up some waffels bout ten.


If I had this waiting for me I would surely start eating breakfast...yummmmmmy!


----------



## kaotik (Oct 22, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Last edited by pcduck : Today at 10:35 AM. Reason: delete the words massive, brain, freeze: I do not have a brain so it cannot be massive or freeze. :giggle:
> 
> Ok you big bfast eaters, you are making me hungry again....
> 
> ...


 
worchester sauce? hmm, that's new.
do love me some scrambled eggs with bacon and green onions though, 

just had some cereal this morning (yeah, i'm a big kid. still buy all the sweet kids cereal. just had reese puffs, YUM!  (or should i say dobre  didn't know you were Czech too, maybe there's something in the water there, makes us epileptic  lol   though i've never been there.)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kaotik again.

Maybe so kao!!!  :giggle:   Hmmm....

Ok, so peer pressure got the better of me and I made my eggs.  I'll just consider it lunch.


----------



## Hippie (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2009)

I have 3 egg, 3 pieces of bacon, 2 pieces toast, bowl of oatmeal and coffee every morning for the last 10 yrs. 
Morning routine bong hit start coffee bong hit cook eat bong hit coffee dobbie coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

Is that instant oatmeal ozzy or the good stuff?  Have you ever tried steel cut oats?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 22, 2009)

Irish Steel cut oatmeal, I hate instant oatmeal it never taste like it is cooked.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine always changes because I get bored. Being part portuguese I love linguica... strawberries and waffles with whip cream...hmmmmm 

most days I just have a pepsi.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 22, 2009)

Fruitloops.


----------



## the chef (Oct 22, 2009)

:d


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

chef I usually have one of those before breakfast lol...sometimes after..thats a fatty friend!


----------



## the chef (Oct 22, 2009)

:d :d :d


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 22, 2009)

ROFL! Good thread, SM. 

I'm with Art--I'm all about coffee until noon. UNLESS......I've had a bong or vape full, and then I'm all about eating everything in the fridge and pantry. 
MMMMM, bring it on, those fried eggs, that smokey bacon, those greasy home fries, the fresh squeezed orange juice, the sausage, fresh strawberries, some kiwi fruit, some yoghurt, biscuits, gravy......

It's all about the munchies. Now, breakfast OUT is my fav meal of the day. 
Here is Casinoville, there are great brekkies everywhere at every casino, for just a couple of bucks. Hard to pass up someone else doing the cooking, pouring your coffee and cleaning up the mess. 

So, when you're eating breakfast OUT, and you are buzzed, do you end up shooting scrunched-up straw covers at the other diners?  Or putting them on the table with a drop of water and watching them crawl around?

What? You mean, you all are....G...G....Gr....Grownups?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 22, 2009)

I chew on my straw hubby hates it..


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 22, 2009)

So, I've mentioned this before, but deep fried french toast is really the only way to eat french toast...

batter (it's a special batter with vanilla ice cream and bisquick)  up some thick texas toast, deep fry..syrup or just powdered sugar..tastes like a homemade donut, ya'll!

Oh..and I don't eat the instant oatmeal....It tastes good but it is the _worst_ combination of sugar and carbohydrates...I eat the regular oatmeal with a little butter and honey...and a big glass of milk..yum


----------



## nvthis (Oct 22, 2009)

m&m's. Peanut.

Actually whatever is within arms reach. It might be fruit or Doritos or or instant oatmeal or real oatmeal or left over pizza or spicey Thai curry or??? I am not picky and can eat without needing to wake up first so anything that gets in my way, and I am hungry.... Yeah. And I don't drink coffee. But an ice cold pepsi first thing in the am can be a real eye opener!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't do coffee either nvthis.  But I am a Diet Dr Pepper person.  Cold beverages wake me up much better then a warm one will.  With coffee or hot cocoa I'd rather go back to bed.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## chris1974 (Oct 22, 2009)

I digg a red beer in the morning


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Jeeeeeeeeeezzz.......  was it sumthin I said


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

lol chris it's 5 o clock somewhere right??!?!?!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you 2Dog  ......  saved my butt


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

anytime...anytime. watched sin city tonight..it was interesting kind of choppy editing..u can tell it had 3 directors lol.


----------



## smokingjoe (Oct 23, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Irish Steel cut oatmeal, I hate instant oatmeal it never taste like it is cooked.


 
Agreed; Oats should only be served in Anzac Biscuits and Horse Feed.

Normally I would have some yoghurt and an apple with a cooked breakfast once a week.  Love a bit of worcestershire sauce on eggs and also on cheese toasties, yum!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Love a bit of worcestershire sauce on eggs


 
Now that's what I'm talking about!!!  Got any czech blood?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

what are cheese toasties please?


----------



## smokingjoe (Oct 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Now that's what I'm talking about!!! Got any czech blood?


 
 Not that I'm aware of, but anything is possible!


----------



## smokingjoe (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> what are cheese toasties please?


 
Take some nice thick bread and lightly toast both sides, grab a spatula and apply a heart stopping dollop of butter and layer with cheese and whack back under the grill with a little WS sauce atop.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

oh man wish I could. I am 8 pounds from my goal...I am dieting. I cheat soemtimes but that would be a big cheat...hmmm sounds like the yummy toast from sizzlers..


----------



## smokingjoe (Oct 23, 2009)

Well done on the weight loss 2Dog, how much did you shed if you don't mind?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

I wanna make a movie called  " Stoners on diets "    do the math  

POT + BONG + HIT =  MUNCHIES      I cant say no to food


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Good for you 2dog..I have myself.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Now back to the cholestrol-laden bfast talk please.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

29 pounds...I am not really big I am trying to get super healthy to get pregnant. I dont mind I did bring it up lol. Being that I am diabetic the better I have my weight, cholesterol which was 175 yay me and everything else like BP to keep up my fertility treatments.  if anything is off my dr rides me like u wouldnt believe I was crying over an email this week he keeps me towing the line lol...no cheesy bread. the man is an ex marine and now he dose fertility..My luck.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

chris it is all about what u munch. I go to the farmers market and get fresh veggies and grapes, apples, pears strawberries healthy stuff.. I bet u r naturally thin and trim no matter what u eat...jus like my brother men sniff..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

I do too really ....  lots of pistacio nuts and lintles and stuff....  but i do get that occasional sweet tooth


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 23, 2009)

Hippies ! But only lately ! Thats what is for breakfast ! Lunch = well we need a new thread for that menu !


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

2dog, I must dig up the thread with a pic of chris from the neck down.  But leave him alone- he's mine...LMFAO!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey whats up Purplephazes  ....


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

oh boy Gf u can have the pretty man candy I am soooo married...only good for flirting now, sigh....    Ill take his Pk tho...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

dang mom that was super quick you have him as a screensaver or what?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahaha, old married lady here too, but damn!!!

Ok. Lets discuss breakfast, not of the human variety...:giggle:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I am kind of hungry....hmmmmmmmm strawberries!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

.. UHH OHH  *Sm....  *are we busted


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Think so chris...lmao.

Ok, bacon, eggs, hashbrowns and toast.  Bfast of the Gods!!!  YUMMY!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Im hitched too.... but we still like to flirt with other people, its a very healthy thing for relationships I believe


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh and a side of pancakes with fresh maple syrup!!

And a diet Dr Pepper to wash it all down with.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

whatever *SM is gonna make me in the morning.....   ooooooooops  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

:giggle: 

This is going downhill fast.  LMFAO!!!


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Hey whats up Purplephazes  ....


 Hey there chris not much happening lately ! Just the same old ...watch the buds soak up the aussie sun ! And pray they don't revege :rofl: ! Kinda like watchin the grass grow ! Whats up in your pants ?? :rofl: Hopefully your Zip !


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

why does he assume you would be doing the cooking sm?? anything involving syrup has to include ice cold milf..I mean milk for me


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Bwahahahaha pp!!!

And you too 2dog!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Because I always do the cookin, I need some spoiling too   

I love a nice tall classy milf...... Uh..Uh  I mean glass of milk in the morn too


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to purplephazes again.

:rofl:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Im hitched too.... but we still like to flirt with other people, its a very healthy thing for relationships I believe


Ok big boy ! Lets flirt ! oohh and your cooking breaky !:guitar:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

so uh chris.....I noticed in the pics that u r very clean shaven


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

hair and food don't go together 2dog...LMFAO!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> hair and food don't go together 2dog...LMFAO!


 
U LOVE IT!!!   :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

pp is a girl???

Too bad I am only 5'3.  

(a bunch of horny stoners have hijacked this thread.  hahaha)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> U LOVE IT!!!  :hubba:


 
:spit:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I am taller than you sm...5'4 and a half..in hells (heels) I am a tall lady tho..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Only in the summer    I am puting the winter coat back on now


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

umm hmm....teddy bear!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

:rofl: horny stoners........   :hubba:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> pp is a girl???
> 
> Too bad I am only 5'3.
> 
> (a bunch of horny stoners have hijacked this thread. hahaha)


 Ohh well ladies . I'm only 6'4 and am a front rower for the cheerleading squad.. they call me big bertha ! Kinda love benny as well he named his girl after me ! ostpicsworthless: That won't happen !


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

:evil: 

Who, me?

Ok...the great debate- sausage or bacon?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

well chris said he likes em tall....


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :evil:
> 
> Who, me?
> 
> Ok...the great debate- sausage or bacon?


 
Ham...lol


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

I just like em


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

how do people eat eggs and bacon every day for decades and not have high cholesterol??


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

My Dr. asks me the same question ?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> how do people eat eggs and bacon every day for decades and not have high cholesterol??


 
Nice jeans maybe...I mean genes.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

oh now ur bragging...lol my veins would turn into sludge..even with the fish oil. I get two eggs a week. usually I try to only have one yoke...man I used to think only old people watched stuff like that they even tested my sodium levels..those I dont have to worry about..yay!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I was heading to bed until SM mentioned the thread and I had to be nosey.

But I eat all the fried stuff and grease I can. My cholesterol is like 120 lol.
My secret. Alcohol and exercise.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 23, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :evil:
> 
> Who, me?
> 
> Ok...the great debate- sausage or bacon?


Being a cheerleader i like em all ..preferably by the dozen  Bacon sausages  !


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Well I was heading to bed until SM mentioned the thread and I had to be nosey.
> 
> But I eat all the fried stuff and grease I can. My cholesterol is like 120 lol.
> My secret. Alcohol and exercise.


 
good ole spears keeping it healthy!


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> how do people eat eggs and bacon every day for decades and not have high cholesterol??


Anemia probably helps !


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Alcohol and exercise.


 
Excellent!!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I thought he was gonna say lots of sex with a younger wife..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

good German genetics does too I guess


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

well i got those chris...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I thought he was gonna say lots of sex with a younger wife..



Naw. 2 minutes doesnt constitute as exercise.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Im a half breed, German and Native American Indian.. blackfoot


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Naw. 2 minutes doesnt constitute as exercise.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> well i got those chris...


Really goodandtug my weiner is smaller than wurstliver ! Did you know !


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Naw. 2 minutes doesnt constitute as exercise.


 
oh my...only two..I guess the plus side is more time for greasy treats! :hubba:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




Dont laugh. One day your going to be old as me wishing you had 2 minutes to give.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Really goodandtug my weiner is smaller than wurstliver ! Did you know !


 
Poor guy


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Im a half breed, German and Native American Indian.. blackfoot


 
nice hows the shnoz?  my brother got a german one..the handsome devil. I am a euro mutt...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Bacon or sausage?  

LMAO!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Dont laugh. One day your going to be old as me wishing you had 2 minutes to give.


 
Hey spear....  where ya been man


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

kind of rips the appeal of older men right out..hmm so clint eastwood couldnt ride it all night long u think?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> kind of rips the appeal of older men right out..hmm so clint eastwood couldnt ride it all night long u think?


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   2Dog, yer killin me


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

man I hope I dont get edited I am truly sorry mods..I try so hard to be a good girl!


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 23, 2009)

Nite Mom ! Take care !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> man I hope I dont get edit I am truly sorry mods..I try so hard to be a good girl!


ostpicsworthless: Show us your bush and i'm sure exception will be made .


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

This morning I took the easy way out and had Frosted Mini Wheats.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

me 2 SM just coffee and :bong1:


----------



## nvthis (Oct 23, 2009)

Ima have me some yogurt and a sandwich. My little one is sick, so no bong hits for me 

Man, I kinda missed the show last night. Y'all are some crazed out horndogs!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

It was gettin late NV....  I needed a good wing man too where were ya dude


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

morning peeps..no food yet, itwill prob be fruit since I have some good stuff. and a pepsi lol.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

I had scrambled eggs drenched in Tabasco sauce, and a left over rib eye steak that I BBQ'ed lastnight , with a peice of french bread toasted with butter :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

oh that made me queasy...too much food too early for me.. tobasco in the am...I have gotten so picky about eggs I like them in restaurants but not at home they taste different. only when scrambled I notice this anyone else? a fruit smoothy is sounding good but too cold I think.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless: Show us your bush and i'm sure exception will be made .


 

u must be a dude... heres some bush 4 ya...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

:rofl: .... nice bush 2Dog  

I eat like a horse in the winter ?  I cant eat heavy like this in the summer, just to darn warm ya know ?


----------



## Locked (Oct 23, 2009)

I had chilly cheese nachos for breakfast... I always eat weird crap in the am...most mornings I hve a cheeseburger for breakfast....


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

a grilled cheese sounds good...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

I woke up late due to you people. So the woman made me have bran muffins, juice, and a fruit bowl.

But I just got back from having Chinese food with a few Singapore Slings. So Im not as upset at yall as I should be at the moment.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

poor man...she just wants to keep your colon working properly..u know u men have to watch out for CC.... hope the chinese was great and didnt have msg...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ohhh *Spear*......  c-mon buddy, you were havin fun too  

*Hampster....  *that sounds like my bachelor days man...  whatever was left over sittin on the counter from the night before usually


----------



## nvthis (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> oh that made me queasy...too much food too early for me.. tobasco in the am...I have gotten so picky about eggs I like them in restaurants but not at home they taste different. only when scrambled I notice this anyone else? a fruit smoothy is sounding good but too cold I think.


 
There are too many factors to count. Could be the pan, could be the ambiance... Tobasco in the am... One of my personal favs! But the last couple of years I have been using Yucatan Sunshine instead. I still dip into the Tobasco for purposes of nostalgia..

Sorry Chris. Man, I SUCK as a wing man!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

chicken wings for breakfast?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

I use to be able to have spicy sausage every Sunday for breakfast.
But the complaints by the people sitting around me in church put a damper on that.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

spears do you ever get to eat what u want man?  or only when wifey is at work lmao... hubby would tell me to kiss it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I use to be able to have spicy sausage every Sunday for breakfast.
> But the complaints by the people sitting around me in church put a damper on that.


 
:giggle: 
Ain't nothin but a thing, chicken wing.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

Most mornings I do get to eat what I want for breakfast. 
But that gets made up by making a light dinner. Which I dont care about, I love chicken, all chicken dishes. And love my greens. So its almost worth it for me to have my 2000 calorie, fat filled breakfast in the end lol.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> hubby would tell me to kiss it.



Hmm. Your still young, and doing something wrong.
Either that or your frying pan is real thin.
Get a Cast Iron pan. 
And if he dont like something. Just wave it around and say "WHAT?"

Once you have bounced that off his head a couple times. He wont disobey anymore.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I kind of like a man who disobeys...hehehe  I just got called back to work months ahead of time..they must like me there lol. I have to go back on the wed the 28th yucky 4:30 am for taxes


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

This thread made me hungry again.  Day 2 of breakfast for lunch.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I kind of like a man who disobeys...hehehe  I just got called back to work months ahead of time..they must like me there lol. I have to go back on the wed the 28th yucky 4:30 am for taxes




Now 2doggie. You know good in well they dont like you there. They just want you around for the killer dank is all. 

And I was once young and disobeying too. Then my grandma got hold of the wife and said "Dont be takin that mess off that boy, watch and learn." WHAM!!
Now I have to sneak around like a little kid lol.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Good thing its about lunch time  :hubba:


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2009)

breakfast of champions...little chocolate doughnuts


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> breakfast of champions...little chocolate doughnuts


 
Yum!  I like the powdered sugar ones too.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Now 2doggie. You know good in well they dont like you there. They just want you around for the killer dank is all.
> 
> And I was once young and disobeying too. Then my grandma got hold of the wife and said "Dont be takin that mess off that boy, watch and learn." WHAM!!
> Now I have to sneak around like a little kid lol.


 
lol almost none of my gf smoke...isnt that funny? says it makes them paranoid feel funny. so I smoke and they dont mind. the one that smokes ciggs goes for lunch drives with me...she says we smoke our lunch instead of eating it. good times. hubby is pretty in line but I am not the controlling type.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Good thing its about lunch time  :hubba:



You must be in a different timezone.
Cause lunch for me was 3 Singapore Slings and 2 beers ago. 

Yes its Friday. Have to lay down the primer for the final coat tonight.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Mmmmmmm  a beer sounds good about now    as me pappy always said.... "Its noon somewhere in the world"   

Tecate here I come :hubba:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

ahhhhh...... breakfast beer


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

ok I need to go make myself somethin to eat....quit being lazy I need to pick up I have my sisters kids coming for the weekend...no pot can be out and about which means tripple scanning every room for lighters, pieces and ashtrays...lol u peopole with kids have to be so careful.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

I used to sneak out in the garage a few years back to smoke, and one time my daughter saw me... she didnt ask any questions, so I figured she didnt really notice !  I was wrong of course, we had daddy and daughter day at school about a week later, and when it was my lil princess's turn the teacher asked her.. "so Gracie, what does your daddy do?"  My daughter replied.."my daddy smokes beer cans"  ....  talk about feelin enbarrased


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

Ive never even heard of that Chris.
All mine either say Miller High Life or Blue Ribbon on the side.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Ive never even heard of that Chris.
> All mine either say Miller High Life or Blue Ribbon on the side.


 
Livin the High Life huh Spear  hahahahaa


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Livin the High Life huh Spear  hahahahaa









Thats me alright. :laugh:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

:rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..... thats classic bro


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

love that guys commercials..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I used to sneak out in the garage a few years back to smoke, and one time my daughter saw me... she didnt ask any questions, so I figured she didnt really notice ! I was wrong of course, we had daddy and daughter day at school about a week later, and when it was my lil princess's turn the teacher asked her.. "so Gracie, what does your daddy do?" My daughter replied.."my daddy smokes beer cans" .... talk about feelin enbarrased


 
lmao....I wait til they are in bed then smoke in the backyard...


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I kind of like a man who disobeys...hehehe I just got called back to work months ahead of time..they must like me there lol. I have to go back on the wed the 28th yucky 4:30 am for taxes


 
I hope you'll still be around the boards 2Doggy!

I missed a great discussion last night, eh?...LOVE IT!!

you are all going to hell BTW


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I used to sneak out in the garage a few years back to smoke, and one time my daughter saw me... she didnt ask any questions, so I figured she didnt really notice ! I was wrong of course, we had daddy and daughter day at school about a week later, and when it was my lil princess's turn the teacher asked her.. "so Gracie, what does your daddy do?" My daughter replied.."my daddy smokes beer cans" .... talk about feelin enbarrased


 
That's the best! There is pretty much no explaining that one homey!

Roflmao..for sure


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

You should have seen the confused  look on her teachers face...  priceless  

I had to come up with a good story really fast


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> I hope you'll still be around the boards 2Doggy!
> 
> I missed a great discussion last night, eh?...LOVE IT!!
> 
> you are all going to hell BTW


 
I was looking for ya superbaby u know ur one of my favs!! and yes we are all pervs going to hell...I hope they have weenie dogs there.  Ill still be here just not as early or late lol...I work the 6-230 shift. that is if they dont have ot they want me to do...   good money tho.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> You should have seen the confused  look on her teachers face... priceless
> 
> I had to come up with a good story really fast


 
lol holes punched in beer cans for drinking races...ya know shes done it!!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope not... she's only 7   but if she's anything like I was, Ima have my hands full here pretty soon


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

dude the teacher...u r tipsy hu big boy? time to mess with ya lol


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 23, 2009)

why don't you people buy fans? if you put it on the window sill blowing out, and you smoke within a few feet, you don't really have to worry about the smell.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

it isnt the smell...I dont want the smoke anywhere near the kids...I would feel awful.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks cmd..u r so sweet. I want my baby to be healthy and happy..cute is good too lol. I will feel very lucky if I get even just one. I dont care girl or boy I want both..I think the octuplets mom should have donated two to me hehe


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 23, 2009)

well the smoke IS the smell. if you blow the smoke into the fan, it will be carried outside.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> well the smoke IS the smell. if you blow the smoke into the fan, it will be carried outside.


 
yeah but the backyard is better, no?

better safe than sorry and besides...fresh air smells sooo good when I'm freshly stoned...anyone else?

When I smoked cigarettes, years ago, I used to love the taste of a cig when I had just got high...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I would just feel bad my sister leads a very clean life and so do the kids...my house can be clean of weed for them while they are here. I have done the fan thing in the past and could still way smell it inside so it doesnt get all the smoke. more about my feelings than of harm to the kids.


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 23, 2009)

hmmm, to each their own i guess. i don't have kids in my house so i guess i'm coming from a different point of view. i've got to admit though, being in the snow and smoking a blunt is an unbeatable experience. jeez i hope we get snow this year so i can go snowboarding baked.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Toast or pancakes?


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah..S.P..you know what I'm talkin about...smells sooo good..I lived in Vermont for a while, so I can relate to the smell of a fresh snow when you just got stoned!

Oh and..Pancakes, Mom..pancakes


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah..yeah pancakes   mmmmmmmmmmnnnn  my fav


----------



## Thomas420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Krispy Kreme doughnuts:hubba:


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 24, 2009)

i think i'm gonna whip up some mac and cheese for brunch right about now. i love noodles in the morning.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

I had hickory smoked bacon and scramled eggs with Tabasco and some wheat toast....  mmm..mmmm  yummy

Now its beer thirty


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

we took the kids out to breakfast...I tried to be good and I did have fruit but I need to walk about 4 miles tonight lol...


----------

